# hunting in city environment



## nils_ (May 16, 2017)

I need to get rid of hooded crows in my area.

The problem is, that in the city, the ammo continues to fly and my hurt someone or something.

Is it possible to make an arrow or something else that opens something like a parachute when it starts to fall down?


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

You could use these fishing arrows, the can have rope attached to them for retrieving them again. Maybe just measure out a safe length of paracord inners so they don't go too far and tie off to something secure, result 









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyman (Mar 9, 2016)

Use lead instead of steel balls as it does not ricochet and be aware of your backstop before taking the shot, if it's not safe don't fire another safer shot will be along soon


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Lead would be a better option. For both hunting and for missed shots. But like Greyman says - you need to be sure of your shot placement - make sure you can judge where the shot will end up and that its 100% safe. No clean shot means a shot passed.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Shooting anything outdoors within urban environs is problematic, from many viewpoints. Have you considered audible frightening?

Point your speakers out the window and crank this up:






You shouldn't overuse it- best when you just see them begin to land. Bad feature is that the birds may relocate to somewhere even less favorable...


----------



## nils_ (May 16, 2017)

Yes, I have tried this particular sound too. It had no effect on local hooded crows.

Here are some panic mp3 sounds that have some effect:

http://kodu.ut.ee/~nils/heli/

These are jackdaw sounds after a cat catches them. Unfortunately, hooded crows are quiet after they are catched by a preditor. They are noisy only during the danger and quiet when they are allready in victim role.

When I start playing these sounds, at first it creates more curiosity than fear. A lot of birds will come to fly to check out what is going on. First time I counted 17 seagulls, 32 hooded crows, 20 jackdaws and 15 rooks. When I stopped playing these sounds, they went away. Second time there was less audience.

Each next time there is less effect because there is no actual "show" going on. Just sound.

Another thing that I tried is green laser. Old hooded crows do fear it but some new generation crows do not care about it at all.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

I think the problem is, crows don't scare too easily. Here in Scotland we call hooded our hooded crows hard hat crows as they are regularly seen scrapping with the local seagull gangs whilst sporting a half bottle of buckfast under one wing and a chib under the other! Good luck with these pest 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

